# Should I cut through-floor vent in ceiling above woodstove?



## plenzlerjm (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm renovating the 1st floor room my woodstove is in.

Has anyone out there cut a vent in the ceiling above the stove to help heat the 2nd floor above?

Any advice/thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2012)

Only as a last resort and then only with a fusible-link damper in the register assembly. If you can blow cold air from the upstairs down toward the wood stove that may do the same job.


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 10, 2012)

I did but used a fire damper and like BG said it was a last resort, I just needed another outlet to get the heat circulating on the other side of the house. Try the fan idea first like BG suggested.


----------



## tonidn (Apr 10, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> I did but used a fire damper and like BG said it was a last resort, I just needed another outlet to get the heat circulating on the other side of the house. Try the fan idea first like BG suggested.


 Yes, It's very important to install a fan, to get the heat circulating.

best


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't say for sure but I'm pretty sure you can't cut a floor vent above your stove around here. It's been awhile so it would be a good idea to check with your town or city codes office.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 10, 2012)

The issue is trying to avoid the spread of fire and flames through the vent.  The codes are just the way some communities deal with that.  The homeowner is ultimately responsible for the safety of their dwelling, hence the insistence on a fusible-link damper, with or without codes.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 10, 2012)

Moving cold air toward the stove does the same (or even better, depending on the circumstances) job of circulating heat, as moving warm air directly away from the stove.  However, it is certainly less comfortable to have that directed cold air blowing toward you, than directed warm air.  The directed movement of even room temperature (70*F) air can feel cold, if you're in the direct stream.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Apr 10, 2012)

I did this when we added a second floor above the stove, as otherwise the only path was across the 1st floor, up the stairs, and back across the second floor through three doorways. I used a damper, added smoke and CO detectors right above the vent, and in my case it's not between any bedroom and the stairs. It works great, heat rises directly into my office above and the stairwell serves as the cold air return.  No fan needed here.


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 11, 2012)

DiscoInferno said:


> I did this when we added a second floor above the stove, as otherwise the only path was across the 1st floor, up the stairs, and back across the second floor through three doorways. I used a damper, added smoke and CO detectors right above the vent, and in my case it's not between any bedroom and the stairs. It works great, heat rises directly into my office above and the stairwell serves as the cold air return. No fan needed here.


 
Thats exactly how mine ended up working, cold air down the stairs, warm up air up the vent, nice circulation going.


----------



## MishMouse (Apr 11, 2012)

Similar for me also.  I had a fire vent installed between the basement and the upstairs, keeping the basement door open allows the cold air to fall into the basement while the warm air rises through the vent.  Note: The vent is installed at least 10-15 feet away from the stove (stove is in corner of basement, vent is towards the center of the house).  I would not recommend installing it directly above the stove, when you open the stove sometimes hot fly ash can come out, if the vent is right above the stove it could get sucked into the upstairs.


----------

